# I7 8700K mit Kraken X62 oder X52



## dawny (1. März 2018)

Hi Leutz

Wie schon im Titel angerissen kommt bei mir bald neue Hardware zu Einsatz Wunschkandidaten sind ein i7 8700k incl. passendem Board + Arbeitsspeicher und Kühlung.
Momentan fahr ich nen i7 4770 mit Noctua Luftkühlung (quasi den Kirchturm im Rechner) soweit auch alles gut Temperaturen unter last max 52 Grad (CPU) und auch angenehm 
leise darunter dreht ne Gtx 1080 ihre bahnen die ja auch noch ordentlich Hitze abgibt also bis hierhin alles ok.
Neue CPU 8700k soll aber nun mit Aio gekühlt werden weil der fette Luft Brocken einfach optisch zum kotzen aus sieht, ich weiss die Kühlleistung ist eventuell besser mit Luft, aber die 
Optik mit dem Monster Kühler macht das leider wieder kaputt.
Gut...verbaut wird der i7 8700k in meinem Aerocool p7 c1 welcher oben leider nur die möglichkeit eines 240er Radiator zum Einbau hat daher die Kraken X52(2mal 120er Lüfter)
oder vorne einen 280er Radi mit dem Kraken x62.(2 x 140er Lüfter)
Nun das Problem man liest hier immer wieder das Aio´s besser oben eingebaut werden sollen anstatt vorne wegen der Temps im Gehäuse, soweit auch für mich nachvollziehbar.
Reicht denn eine kleinere Kraken x52 für den i7 8700k oder MUSS es die X62 sein? Die paar Euros sind mir egal, mir ist Kühlleistung wichtig will aber auch nicht das Gehäuse wechseln. Wenn also die kleinere X52 reicht wäre ich Super zufrieden.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Camari (1. März 2018)

Reicht für was? Für Stock Speed ja. Eventuell für Overclocking bis 4,8GHz bei 70-80 Grad auch. Für 5GHz + wirst du ums Köpfen wohl nicht herum kommen falls du vor hast den Prozessor bis zum geht nicht mehr zu übertakten.


----------



## jkox11 (1. März 2018)

Tja, die Antwort hast du dir selbst ja schon gegeben. 
Der X62 kühlt mehr als der X52. Was für dich jetzt reicht, musst du wissen. 
Dazu kann keiner dir sagen welches (Montag/Sonder-)Modell du bekommst.


----------



## dawny (1. März 2018)

Nein übertakten hatte ich nicht vor, soll erst mal im Stockspeed laufen, wenn es kleinere Luftkühler gäbe die genau so gut kühlen wie mein jetziger Noctua würd ich auch bei Luft bleiben aber das ist wohl Physikalisch nicht möglich. Da gibt's nur so Riesen Klötze.
Natürlich würde ich gern den x62 verbauen geht aber nur in der Front was blöd ist  daher werde ich wohl nicht an dem kleineren x52 vorbei kommen.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. März 2018)

Ich habe ein Phanteks P400, welches keine Möglichkeit hat, den Radi oben einzubauen, also werkelt meine Enermax Liqtech 240 auch vorne. Zusätzlich habe ich die oberen Gehäuselüfter mittels PWM-Hub an die CPU-Lüftersteuerung geschaltet. Wenn also die AiO aufdreht, drehen die oberen Lüfter auch auf, somit staut sich auch nichts. Die Grafikkarte (Palit GTX 1080 Superjetstream) hängt voll im Luftzug der AiO und war noch nie über 65°C bei 50% Lüfter. Vor dem 8700K hatte ich einen 2600K @1.39V für 4800MHz und auch da kam die Graka nicht höher.

(Und davor war das ganze in einem Corsair Obsidian 650D, da war der Radi noch oben, aber die Grafikkarte nicht kühler)

Das ist natürlich basierend auf meinem Case mit meinem Lüftungskonzept und Drehzahlen, aber ich würde die AiO jederzeit wieder vorne einbauen.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2018)

Der 240er Radiator reicht auch.


----------

